# World's Ugliest Dog



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.heraldandnews.com/articles/2 ... glydog.txt


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Man, that is ugly. Getting him into an orthodontist wouldn't even help !!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like something you would see in a sci-fi movie.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

dam that is ugly.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That thing needs to be shot....


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Don't get him wet, don't feed after 11pm, and don't take him out into the sunlight. Isn't that what the rules are for gremlins?


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

is that possessed?!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

good lord, i had no idea what i was getting myself into when i clicked on that link, ill see that thing in my nightmares for months


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Scared the %&*# out of me.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hilariously disgusting! Just what I needed.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Man ya'll need to warn a guy about a link like that.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey guys, quit ragging on my dog

Just kidding, thats a face only a mother could love.

:lol:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't care who you are, That's ugly right there. They should recruit that thing for horror movies. Burl


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow, that is insane. the sad thing is that some girl out there thinks that gnarly mutt is cute.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG!! Thats one ugly Mutt. Ill bet when he was born his mother tucked her tail and ran like hell.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

That dog closely resembles what the baby of Michael Jackson and Joan Rivers woud look like if they ever reproduced in another life! Words can't describe that THING!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Now that's ugly! Looks like Paris Hilton left her little pup on the street...


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

wonder what the mailman thinks when he's gotta go to that house and that dog err...thing is outside.

Thats the greatest guard dog ever.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

There is nothing good about that dog.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

> thats a face only a mother could love


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I thought that thing had been thrown in a fire or something. I've since some pretty stomach turning scenes from accidents with animals, and that is supposed to be like that??????????!!!!!!!!!!! That's not ugly, that is downright scary. Those white eyes. Man!



> That thing needs to be shot....


I agree with that.


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

That is the freakiest dog I have ever seen. Based on the teeth, it wouldn't happen to be British would it. J/K


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

You know how they say that people and their dogs start to look alike, that must be the reason that there is no picture of the dog's owner.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Man..... I made the mistake of showing it to my 10 year old daughter and she ended up not being able to sleep last night... Thanks a lot Chris. :wink: I am thinking though, that if you placed this dog on your front porch, you wouldn't have too much trouble with the people who market their products, or religion, on a door to door basis.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Dakotaoutdoors: Britsh...that is hilarious!

jamartin: I am 31 and still having bad dreams of that thing.

That is by far the ugliest dog I have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I wonder if it would retreive ducks? That has to be fake!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

must live next to a nuculear power plant


----------

